# brake bleeding on 93 chevy chassis



## 112379 (May 18, 2008)

Hi, can anyone help me out on this query as I am double checking myself.(getting old and Senile) The brakes are a twin system with 1 curcuit controlling the front left hand and rear right hand and the 2nd circuit controls front right and rear left. I have bleed front left rear right and front right rear left. and they seem a lot better slight sticking on front left caliper and will sort out asap. is there anything I have missed any info would be apprieciated. Thanks G.O.G. :?:


----------

